# arthritis



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Beatrice had laser treatments after both her knee surgeries, it helped her

_Often called low-level laser therapy, cold laser therapy or Class IV laser therapy, by any name, is still a relatively new concept that is being used more recently to treat dogs with arthritis, tendon or soft tissue injuries and to promote wound healing._


----------

